# Cape May Ferry - Advice/Suggestions??



## HuskyJim (Jul 4, 2012)

We're headed to "the Jersey Shore" in August, and live in Williamsburg, thinking of taking the Eastern Shore route (US13) and take the Cape May ferry.  

We'd be traveling on Saturday, August 4.  (My other options are I-95 thru No. VA/Balt. or I-95 and US301 thru Maryland).

We're actually going to a beach just north of Atlantic City, so mileage-wise, the ferry is about 60 miles shorter, but .....

I know that it takes 1 1/2 hours and that reservations are recommended.

Is there any advice or recommendations on using it?  A Good/Bad choice?  

How long does it take to load the cars/vehicles, and unload?

Thanks, and enjoy the hot, hot summer!!
Jim


----------



## hjtug (Jul 5, 2012)

It was quite a few years back that we used the ferry to go to Wildwood.  I have good memories of it but you need to get some feedback that is more up-to-date.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jul 5, 2012)

*Sea Cruise.*

Click here for the Cape May Ferry. 

A few years ago The Chief Of Staff & her sister checked out an eBay travel trailer that was parked near Lakewood NJ.  The eBay listing expired, but The Chief Of Staff made an after-auction deal with the seller & bought the trailer. 

The Chief Of Staff's sister volunteered to tow the trailer from Lakewood NJ to the trailer's future spot at Port Delmarva, a tiny Delaware recreational campground in between Lewes & Rehoboth Beach. 

The 3 of us set out in 2 vehicles bright & early on the appointed day -- The Chief Of Staff & her sister in an outstanding Ford E-350 tow vehicle & me in a 2005 Dodge minivan, which was the designated chase vehicle following along just in case of any trouble.  Instead of driving way round Robin Hood's barn, we took the straighter route across the mouth of Delaware Bay via the Cape May Ferry. 

By & by we reached Lakewood NJ & located the dinky 35-foot trailer in a storage lot.  The weather was bright & sunny all day -- except for the half-hour or so it took to hook up the trailer to the E-350, which was _el drencho_.  We all got soaked.  Once we were all hooked up, the sun came out again.  (Go figure.)

No exceptional troubles driving back downstate from Lakewood NJ to the ferry terminal at Cape May, but we were getting nervous about the schedule.  Last departure that time of year was 4:15 PM, & time was tight.  The terminal came in sight right close to 4:14, so if we got on at all we would be right under the wire -- we thought.  

It turned out we were wrong about the departure time.  Last daily voyage left at 4:45 PM, so we got there with a half-hour to spare.  _Whew !_

I don't recall whether we had reservations or were just taking a chance.  In any case, we paid for our tickets & were directed to a loading lane that was empty, bypassing all the other cars & trucks & motorcycles that were already there.  The loadmaster wanted to position our big rig -- E-350 van pulling a 35-foot travel trailer -- at the front of the center lane on the ferry's vehicle deck, so he waved us on ahead of all the other cars & trucks.  We made it back to Port Delmarva with no misadventures. 

The dinky trailer is still here -- I'm sitting inside it right now typing on the portable computer & drinking coffee.  The E-350 is back home outside the Chief Of Staff's sister's garage, next door to our house in Virginia.

I am game to take the Cape May ferry again any time we want to make side trips from Rehoboth Beach up to Wildwood or Cow Town or Atlantic City or any of those New Jersey destinations. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Bruce W (Jul 5, 2012)

Always found the Cape May ferry to be relaxing time in the middle of a long drive. Disclosure, we live on the eastern side of NJ, so it does save a lot of distance. That being said, to sit on the deck or in the cabin, enjoying the sail and partaking in snacks etc, always appealed to us. We usually make a reservation on a boat later than we feel we will get to the terminal to allow for traffic. Have been allowed on earlier boat if space available (usually, except for peak times in the summer)
If you are looking to save time, not the way to go.
Try it, you will like it.


----------

